# Keine Ahnung von OpenGL! Hilfe wäre lieb!



## Vancold (26. Jul 2012)

Hey!

Wie der Name sagt ich bin ein Anfänger was openGL betrifft.
Ich benutze LWJGL und suche nach nem Tutorial das mir einfach vermittelt wie ich 2D Grafiken mit openGL abbilde. 
Hab mit anderen Engines gearbeitet da gings eben eh über Sprites. Nur Ja
Wie sieht das in openGL aus

Wie binde ich Grafiken ein, welches Format haben die, wie muss ich sie updaten damit es funktioniert, ect. Also alles was halt wichtig ist um normale Game Animationen zu machen 


lg

Rene


----------



## _________ (26. Jul 2012)

Gucke dier das mal an:
Slick2d
Eine einfache lib welche auf lwjgl aufsetzt.
Ansonsten:
#1 LWJGL Workspace - LWJGL Tutorials - YouTube

by


----------



## Luk10 (26. Jul 2012)

Das hier hat mir sehr geholfen:
Klick
Ist zwar in C++ aber kein Problem das zu übertragen.

Wenn dich nur die Anwendung Interessiert und nicht was wirklich dahinter steckt kannst du auch wie schon gepostet die Tutorials von TheCodingUniverse nutzen, wobei ich die nicht sehr hilfreich fand.


----------



## Vancold (26. Jul 2012)

Hey Luk10 Danke für den Link.

Ich beherrsche natürlich auch c und c++ und das interessiert mich schon was im hintergrund passiert bzw wie das alles genau funktioniert ^^ Danke für die Links

lg

Rene


----------



## Vancold (27. Jul 2012)

Um nen Sprite dazu stellen muss ich also z.b ein quad zeichnen und dem die Textur des charakters geben?

lg

Rene


----------



## Network (27. Jul 2012)

Ja es gibt keinen Unterschied zur 3D bzw. 2D Darstellung. OpenGL hat keinen direkten 2D-Modus.
Im Grunde wird eine "Kamera" erstellt die so positioniert ist, dass sie die x- und y-Achse von "oben" anschaut.

Dann erstellt man ein 1x1x0 großes Quadrat, wobei die Ecken sich bei 0.5 und -0.5 befinden.

(Nach belieben auch ein 2x2x0 großes Quadrat, dann ist die Breite und Höhe jeweils nur der Radius des Objektes(in diesem Fall einer Kugel, weil es nur hierfür wirklich den Begriff Radius gibt), statt des Durchmessers.)

Bei jedem Zeichnen werden die Bilder auf dieses Quadrat gelegt, das Quadrat wird größer transformiert (Eig. ist es die Matrix selbst) und auf die (x, y, z=0)-Ebene gezeichnet.


----------



## Vancold (27. Jul 2012)

Hey

Okay. Gut zu wissen. Wie gesagt ich fand die meisten Tutorials nicht zufrieden stellend.
Und die Dokumentation die bei der lwjgl dabei ist, wirkt auf mich teilweise sehr rudimentär 

lg

Rene


----------



## Evil-Devil (27. Jul 2012)

LWJGL ist auch nur ein Binding für OpenGL um den Zugriff aus selbigen unter Java zu ermöglichen. Du kannst somit nahezu jedes C/C++ Tutorial für OpenGL nutzen oder schau im LWJGL Wiki die Beispiele an. Die helfen bei den Grundlagen sehr gut. Auch die weiterführenden Links sollte man sich bei Bedarf anschauen 

Main Page - LWJGL Wiki


----------



## Vancold (27. Jul 2012)

Ach das habe ich eh verstanden. Nur in vielen Tutorials wird oft nur einiges rudimentär erklärt. Ich bin ein Systematiker. Ein Legospieler. Ich muss mir Bausteine fertigen und Grundfunktionalitäten implementieren können wie ich es will. Das ist warum mich viele Tutorials so stören. Sie schneiden nur die Basics an und wirkliche umsetzung in echten Projekten ist immer so ne Sache. Ich finds eh raus. nur es ist oft sehr umständlich.


lg

Rene

PS: nochmals danke =) und ich wusste das lwjgl ein Binding für openGL ist


----------

